# Noromectin for deworming



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wanted to know if it is ok to use Noromectin in oral form to deworm goats? I use it in my horses and it is way cheaper than buying the paste. Or should I just use the topical stuff I think ivermectin is what a friend of mine uses. How much would the dosage be? Does it go by weight or age of goat?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you want to give orally to get internal parasites and topical is for external parasites.

So if you have worms then give a wormer that is for the specific worms and give orally. 

Not familiar with Noomectin but I assume the active ingredient is 1.87 ivermectin? if so I would triple the goats weight and then give the dosage of horse wormer accordingly.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ive used the noromectin- its the injectable kind.
I personally dont like giving injectable wormers orally- but that may be just a preference of mine. I believe I dosed at 1 cc/ 100 lbs. 
If you suspect a high worm load you should NOT use it orally as the kill rate may be too quick and cause internal bleeding or blockages.
I have used the Ivermectin pour on for external parasites too- I think the label was Eprinex? There is a little dosing cup right on the bottle which makes it easy.


----------

